
I'm Sick of the So-Called 'News' on TV - azuajef
http://www.alternet.org/media/im-sick-so-called-news-tv?akid=14541.2563486.GAIvp4&rd=1&src=newsletter1062025&t=22
======
SixSigma
Well Thom, seems like you know all the answers already. You don't need news.

Just about all economics is Voodoo. Your bias is showing though, you might
want to get that looked at.

